# 2nd init 802.1x wifi



## lutious (Jul 5, 2011)

So, I have had to avoid 2nd init roms in the past. I have never been able to connect to my companies wifi when on any 2nd init rom. Since ICS will pretty much have to be 2nd init, I figure it is time to figure this problem out.

I am currently running CM9 mar14 build. I configured my companies 802.1x network and when it tries to connect, I get the following in my logcat (SSID changed). From my limited knowledge, it appears to authenticate fine, but then just immediately disconnects. Hopefully someone smarter than I am can help me out










I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): Trying to associate with 00:0b:0e:e6:87:00 (SSID='CompaniesWifi' freq=2412 MHz)
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=-1 state=5 BSSID=00:0b:0e:e6:87:00
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=1 state=6 BSSID=00:0b:0e:e6:87:00
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): Associated with 00:0b:0e:e6:87:00
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-EAP-METHOD EAP vendor 0 method 25 (PEAP) selected
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): EAP-MSCHAPV2: Authentication succeeded
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): EAP-TLV: TLV Result - Success - EAP-TLV/Phase2 Completed
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-EAP-SUCCESS EAP authentication completed successfully
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=1 state=7 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=1 state=0 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00
D/dalvikvm( 3211): GC_CONCURRENT freed 231K, 4% free 9851K/10247K, paused 22ms+5ms
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=1 state=3 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00
D/NetlinkEvent( 1580): Unexpected netlink message. type=0x6cc0
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): Trying to associate with 00:0b:0e:e6:87:00 (SSID='CompaniesWifi' freq=2412 MHz)
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=1 state=5 BSSID=00:0b:0e:e6:87:00
D/NetlinkEvent( 1580): Unexpected netlink message. type=0x6cc0
D/dalvikvm( 2484): GC_CONCURRENT freed 300K, 6% free 10121K/10759K, paused 3ms+2ms
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): Authentication with 00:0b:0e:e6:87:00 timed out.
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=1 state=0 BSSID=00:0b:0e:e6:87:00
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=-1 state=3 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00
D/NetlinkEvent( 1580): Unexpected netlink message. type=0x6cc0
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): Trying to associate with 00:0b:0e:e6:87:00 (SSID='CompaniesWifi' freq=2412 MHz)
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=-1 state=5 BSSID=00:0b:0e:e6:87:00
D/NetlinkEvent( 1580): Unexpected netlink message. type=0x6cc0
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=1 state=6 BSSID=00:0b:0e:e6:87:00
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): Associated with 00:0b:0e:e6:87:00
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=1 state=7 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=1 state=0 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=1 state=3 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00


----------



## lutious (Jul 5, 2011)

lol. alright. About the same response I got several months ago


----------



## Veneti (Mar 20, 2012)

All I can tell you man, same s..t here.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

lutious said:


> So, I have had to avoid 2nd init roms in the past. I have never been able to connect to my companies wifi when on any 2nd init rom. Since ICS will pretty much have to be 2nd init, I figure it is time to figure this problem out.
> 
> I am currently running CM9 mar14 build. I configured my companies 802.1x network and when it tries to connect, I get the following in my logcat (SSID changed). From my limited knowledge, it appears to authenticate fine, but then just immediately disconnects. Hopefully someone smarter than I am can help me out
> 
> ...


Fails authentication, here's the problem:

I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=1 state=7 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
I/wpa_supplicant( 3252): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=1 state=0 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00

Where are you setting 802.1x settings?


----------



## SalM (Mar 8, 2012)

I have same problem
is there a way to fix it?


----------



## djuniah (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok this problem is most likely due to the mac address changing. i had this problem when switching to CM9 and i know others have had it as well. You need to create an NVS map. Instructions are in this post:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5650-wip-guide-nvs-map-creation-aka-how-i-fixed-my-wifimac-issues/

as soon as i did that, it connected RIGHT away and stayed connected. no problems. Let me know if that works for you.


----------



## SalM (Mar 8, 2012)

djuniah,
thank you i finally go it to work after about 5 tries. also had this problem when switching to CM9


----------

